# Best Fuel Injector Cleaner for BMW Options



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Or you can use the stuff BMW makes and approves.
PN 82-14-0-428-376
It’s not the dump in tank stuff though.

here’s the dump in the tank stuff
82 14 0 413 341


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

I've always wondered if these products do anything. I used to put in a bottle of the STP cleaner every time I got an oil change in my previous non-BMW cars. Is this still helpful in modern engines?


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Of course I have opinions here but I feel like this is one of those subjects where your torched either way…


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

HotGrbg said:


> Of course I have opinions here but I feel like this is one of those subjects where your torched either way…


😂 Just like getting medical advice from doctors (not neighbors), I lean on people who are more mechanically inclined than I on these matters. I feel like this forum self-regulates "experts" pretty well. I.e., people who don't know what they're talking about get torched pretty quickly!

So it seems like the jury is out on the benefits of regularly using fuel injector cleaners in our cars. Seems like this should be included/done with every oil change if it had measurable benefit. In any case, it may serve as "cheap insurance" (as mentioned in another other forum thread).


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

*Disclaimer- These are opinions and not in any way based on fact. These are my personal feelings and I’m sure there’s anecdotal data to prove me right or wrong. These are not the opinions of the forum or BMW or anybody else. In fact I’m probably misguided and I’m ok with that.*
I find fuel system cleaners as snake oil. If you go to the auto part store there’s an entire wall of shit that doesn’t do much. With all the fuel additive packages in gas now I’m not sure it’s necessary. I’m not putting gas from 1951 into my 4 barrel Holley, I’m using a “top tier” fuel into my 2020 BMW with piezo injectors. I’m not sure im comfortable cramming a bunch of methanol and alcohol and who knows what through my expensive piezo stack especially when the manufacturer who has done the testing and research and development has said “use 91”. That being said BMW does in fact sell this stuff so maybe it does something. I have carbon blasted many an N54 and N63 but those carbon issues seem to be all but negated now. Time will tell with new gen B engines but each gas engine after the “carbon twins” has made significant improvements in eliminating this issue. I have yet to see any N55 or N63T or R have any carbon. In fact the vast majority of the population never puts this crap in their vehicles and they seem to be just fine. I have run fuel system cleaners ( not the dump in the tank kind ) that you hook up to the fuel system and run pressurized solution through and it DOES clean but did that vehicle really need that?
I imagine it has a place and utilization but I don’t feel it’s necessary as a general cure all for most cars. If it makes you feel good putting it in then great keep doing it. If you think it’s garbage then don’t use it.
I personally will leave it on the auto parts shelf next to the gum out, Stiction eliminator, octane booster and Vornado intake air swirller thing.
Let the torching begin….


----------



## sdevine3 (Apr 13, 2021)

BG 44K did it every time on my E30. The injectors only seemed to clog a little when I used regular gas. The best gas was high octane detergent gas like Mobil 1 for maybe the best Shell.


----------



## Mark963 (May 28, 2018)

So... an article that seems to summarize the ad sheets, with links to Amazon and no mention of the cleaner with Techron like BMW's own? I'm a little puzzled.


----------



## nowski (May 8, 2016)

I haven't used any additives in the fuel for either of my BMW's. I only use Top Tier 76 Premium ( mainly because the station is right across the street) and have never had a fuel related issue's.

Just had this same discussion the other day with a buddy of mine (another BMW enthusiast) and he said Shell is the best Top Tier gas out there. He said try this test: Clean off the carbon residue from your tail pipe then use the Shell Premium gas. The Shell gas will burn cleaner and the residue will not reappear. Take pictures before and after for reference down the road to see if Shell does in-fact burn cleaner...


----------



## bear-avhistory (Nov 18, 2006)

Mark963 said:


> So... an article that seems to summarize the ad sheets, with links to Amazon and no mention of the cleaner with Techron like BMW's own? I'm a little puzzled.


 They are add sheets.  Lots of BS. First one is the only one that will melt a Styrofoam cups. Hey pour in some Barcardi 151 proof rum it will also melt those cups. Not sure what it will do for the engine

Second one was developed for outboard motors by Fred Fandrei in the 1930's - Do you also need to mix lubricating oil with your gas?


----------



## mmoffitt (Mar 30, 2013)

Mark963 said:


> So... an article that seems to summarize the ad sheets, with links to Amazon and no mention of the cleaner with Techron like BMW's own? I'm a little puzzled.


I've been using Techron for years...run a tankful just before an oil change...never any problems with fuel injection on ANYTHING...that is my opinion based on my experience..good luck to all now if we can just the gas prices to be a little more stable and cheaper!


----------



## moosaud1998 (May 14, 2020)

I use techron twice a year.


----------



## Willy5 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have 2 cars with CRDI diesel engines. One (a Hyundai) which the dealer absolutely insisted on adding cleaner at every oil change. The other a BMW no additives. The injectors on the Hyundai screwed up at 140K Km, the BMW still runs with no issues at 220K Km. Both sets of injectors are manufactured by Bosch. I am never ever adding anything in the fuel tank after this.


----------



## georgewny (Nov 2, 2015)

HotGrbg said:


> *Disclaimer- These are opinions and not in any way based on fact. These are my personal feelings and I’m sure there’s anecdotal data to prove me right or wrong. These are not the opinions of the forum or BMW or anybody else. In fact I’m probably misguided and I’m ok with that.*
> I find fuel system cleaners as snake oil. If you go to the auto part store there’s an entire wall of shit that doesn’t do much. With all the fuel additive packages in gas now I’m not sure it’s necessary. I’m not putting gas from 1951 into my 4 barrel Holley, I’m using a “top tier” fuel into my 2020 BMW with piezo injectors. I’m not sure im comfortable cramming a bunch of methanol and alcohol and who knows what through my expensive piezo stack especially when the manufacturer who has done the testing and research and development has said “use 91”. That being said BMW does in fact sell this stuff so maybe it does something. I have carbon blasted many an N54 and N63 but those carbon issues seem to be all but negated now. Time will tell with new gen B engines but each gas engine after the “carbon twins” has made significant improvements in eliminating this issue. I have yet to see any N55 or N63T or R have any carbon. In fact the vast majority of the population never puts this crap in their vehicles and they seem to be just fine. I have run fuel system cleaners ( not the dump in the tank kind ) that you hook up to the fuel system and run pressurized solution through and it DOES clean but did that vehicle really need that?
> I imagine it has a place and utilization but I don’t feel it’s necessary as a general cure all for most cars. If it makes you feel good putting it in then great keep doing it. If you think it’s garbage then don’t use it.
> I personally will leave it on the auto parts shelf next to the gum out, Stiction eliminator, octane booster and Vornado intake air swirller thing.
> Let the torching begin….


So I am one of those BMW/Mercedes owners that adds one bottle of Techron to my cars once a year before oil changes.
And I think HotBrbg may be spot on in his assessment of the need for injector clearers. 
I have absolutely no proof at all that my cars have run pretty much perfectly for many years because I use Techron or not... 
I really do it for the "Feel Good" reason the HotBrbg mentioned.

I do take extremely good car of my cars, fluid changes on or before recommended intervals, high quality gasoline, and do not belief that any fluid is "Life Time", all become contaminated with particles or brake down over time and use. 
So is the reason I have no issues because I use Techron, or that I am anal on maintenance ? Or both?
Don't honestly know.

I suspect being on top of maintenance is far more important then pouring foreign substances into my gas tanks... 
But I do both anyway... 
And as mentioned earlier, it's mostly because it makes me feel good...
It has not proven to cause harm, not can I say that it has helped either.
For me it just something that makes me feel good about how I care for my cars that I have a passion for... 
Am probably just wasting money on injector cleaners, but I will probably continue to do so as well.


----------



## coupe15 (Jun 6, 2020)

Years ago I bought an 86 IROC Z28. 5.0 HO TPI set up. When I bought it the owner said it wouldn't idle well, for long, and would sometimes die. He said a local shop recommended having the injectors pulled and professionally cleaned.

I bought it and my oldest son drove it home (2 hr. drive) as my leg was still messed up and I wasn't supposed to be driving. No issues on the road, steady speed. Got home, parked it and the next day I had my wife pick up some fuel injector cleaner (don't remember the brand. Poured in a can after each fill up when I started driving in a few weeks later for the first three tank fills. After tank fill number two/before number three the idling issue went away. It smoothed right out. I ran premium gas in as the owner said that was all he ever ran in it.

No more issues like that till I tried some Mobil gas a few years later. The Mobil station would put all their gas on sale for 10 cents off per gallon on Wednesdays. If I needed gas I'd stop and fill up there instead of the Chevron station. After a day or two (driving back and forth to work) the engine would shut off at stop lights/stop signs and sometimes when I let off the gas as I coasted up to a stop sign/stop light. After a day or two of that I grabbed more fuel injector cleaner and dumped the bottle in and after a couple tank fulls of the usual gas the engine was fine again. Just to check it out I went back to the Mobil station a few weeks later and filled up on their premium and that engine shut off thing started again. More fuel injector cleaner for a couple tank fulls and no more issues.

Got 186,000 miles on that old IROC and everytime I drive it I'm reminded it doesn't have traction control like the Coupe or the 435iX and it does easily spin the tires (unlike the Outlander or the Silverado.)

Oh, original injectors in that IROC as far as I know..

I have also noticed in the Silverado and the Expedition that the mpg will drop off over time by 1 or 2 mpg on road trips. A couple bottle of fuel injector cleaner (big gas tanks) on the next trip to the mountains makes a difference for the next several months.

I know the mpg goes back up. Same road trips, I finally decided on most of the cars to run cruise control and set it at the posted speed limit and stay in the slow lane as much as possible so the driving is much more consistent as far as speed/rpm are concerned. The only car that breaks the speed limit on purpose these days is the Coupe. It doesn't seem to care if I do 70 or 77 mph, it gets it's steady (over 10 years) 25 mpg on the interstate trips. Did get 26 mpg one time, a couple years ago (no idea why as I've never repeated that trip/conditions yet.)


----------



## nrancour (Jul 9, 2014)

It is all snake oil as mentioned before. 2002 BMW 525i in the garage and I have never put any additive anywhere. Period. Run good gas and good oil; that is all it needs. Here is my take on the additives....
I have a 20 gallon tank. That is 2560 ounces of premium gasoline. Adding 15 ounces of additive makes the ratio 0.0058 additive to gasoline. And the additive is mostly petroleum distillate anyway. Will that much additive actually "clean" anything. I doubt it. Waste of money.


----------



## bshore3rd (Feb 21, 2017)

Through 4 Audis, 2 BMWs, a Ford 5.4, I have used PI fuel additive with what I think are good results. To each their own. I have also used Marvel Mystery Oil in the 5.4. I do have to admit I have always tried to use Shell 93 in the Audis and BMWs.


----------



## buckeyewalt (Nov 23, 2011)

+1 for Techron!


----------



## zod (Jan 8, 2019)

You're not going to do any better than Techron
Amazon.com: Chevron TECHRON Complete Fuel System Cleaner - 12 OZ.: Automotive 

I put a bottle in my E28 two or three times a year. The E64 less. Top tier gas is a minimum standard for detergents. Some are better than others and some of those gas sales don't have the detergent added. Shell has always had a good reputation in the detergent category.


----------



## zod (Jan 8, 2019)

zod said:


> You're not going to do any better than Techron
> Amazon.com: Chevron TECHRON Complete Fuel System Cleaner - 12 OZ.: Automotive
> 
> I put a bottle in my E28 two or three times a year. The E64 less. Top tier gas is a minimum standard for detergents. Some are better than others and some of those gas sales don't have the detergent added. Shell has always had a good reputation in the detergent category.


"Thou shalt have no other gods before me"


----------



## MarekBMW (Jan 12, 2018)

zod said:


> You're not going to do any better than Techron
> Amazon.com: Chevron TECHRON Complete Fuel System Cleaner - 12 OZ.: Automotive
> 
> I put a bottle in my E28 two or three times a year. The E64 less. Top tier gas is a minimum standard for detergents. Some are better than others and some of those gas sales don't have the detergent added. Shell has always had a good reputation in the detergent category.


Yes you can do better...its called BG44k (gas) or BG244/245 (diesel)


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

I use Lucas and have been using Lucas for the past 20+ years. I've tried Redline and it was good but it was also rather pricey and not available in a 1gal size. I tried seafoam and had problems with it.


----------



## jack casey (Aug 22, 2010)

Firstly, I only use top-tier gasoline, regular rather than premium 'cause I can't tell any difference in performance. Seafoam for the fuel rails and injectors....never a problem.
'03 BMW X5, 3.0 engine....it runs like new.
Jack


----------



## DAllen57 (Oct 29, 2020)

This is a good post but I have concerns. I have an E46 2004 BMW 325i with the 2.0L 4cyl engine. I run the best fuel in the car that I can find and afford. Generally I run either Shell or QuikTrip since I have read articles from sources that I trust that say these 2 are top tier fuels.

My question is about the advisablilty of using Fuel Injector cleaners considering the fact that modern fuels contain detergents and other cleaning agents. Again, I have read articles from sources that I trust that suggest that running cleaner on top of cleaner will possibly cause damage to the Fuel Injectors and other parts of the fuel system. I would like to hear input from the group on this? Thanks.


----------



## jack casey (Aug 22, 2010)

I hear you when you say 'cleaner on top of cleaner'....but all I can say is that my 3.0 runs like new. Mind you, I'm doing no more than 8-9K miles annually and use the Seafoam no more than twice a year.
Cheers, Jack


----------



## zod (Jan 8, 2019)

DAllen57 said:


> This is a good post but I have concerns. I have an E46 2004 BMW 325i with the 2.0L 4cyl engine. I run the best fuel in the car that I can find and afford. Generally I run either Shell or QuikTrip since I have read articles from sources that I trust that say these 2 are top tier fuels.
> 
> My question is about the advisablilty of using Fuel Injector cleaners considering the fact that modern fuels contain detergents and other cleaning agents. Again, I have read articles from sources that I trust that suggest that running cleaner on top of cleaner will possibly cause damage to the Fuel Injectors and other parts of the fuel system. I would like to hear input from the group on this? Thanks.


Sounds like you have a good program going. Gas for fuel injected cars got a lot better this century. I use a whole system cleaner more as a prophylactic these days. I don't know the useful life of a fuel injector, but some engineer does. The variance in the Top Tier gang I don't know.


----------



## Old Grouch (Jul 5, 2020)

MarekBMW said:


> Yes you can do better...its called BG44k (gas) or BG244/245 (diesel)


Techron is very good, but Startron is even better.


----------

